# "Photos That Failed to Export"



## yorkiemom (Aug 3, 2014)

I have a friend using LR5. She's getting that message when she tries to import some photos. But she's not importing from a card reader; she already has them on her hard drive in a photo (where she copied to begin with from a reader maybe). This happens whether she is copying, adding, etc.

Does one have to always copy or add from a reader or can you not copy or add from the hard disk?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi Norma, no, you can copy or add from the hard disk just fine.

Is she definitely importing?  That sounds more like an export error message.


----------



## yorkiemom (Aug 4, 2014)

I was wondering why it said "export" too but she said she was using the import button. And that also when her photos came into LR (and she uses the Quick Develop mode) her pictures are greenish.  I told her she might have one of the Cross Processes (preset) checked and she did. But she also says she can't "uncheck" it. Since I don't use quick develop and mostly just the develop mode, I didn't see a reset in Quick Develop so I just told her to check Default Settings. ??

Still not sure about her export/import problem with not all her photos importing. I told her to make a folder on the desktop and try importing and they all came in ok (except with the greenish tint) so not sure what she was doing.

I am going over there for a visit on Wednesday so maybe I can figure it out. Not sure.


----------



## clee01l (Aug 4, 2014)

Norma, I'm sure a face to face meeting can resolve most of this. But I would strongly recommend that your friend join our forum and we can work directly with her.


----------



## yorkiemom (Aug 5, 2014)

I believe she is a member...but not sure why she fails to ask her questions here.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 5, 2014)

When you see her, tell her we're friendly and we don't bite!  It's usually easier talking direct than trying to figure things out via a third party.


----------



## yorkiemom (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi - this is Michelle [msbrad] but I don't remember my pw here....
When trying to bring in photos from the photo folder it looks like this.



IF any photos show up, it is gray over the photos.

IF I bring them in from the camera card it is ok, and no longer green thanks to yorkiemom.

However, I have many photos not in LR and not sure how to get them in.
thanks in advance.
m


----------



## yorkiemom (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi - this is Michelle [msbrad] but I don't remember my pw here....
 When trying to bring in photos from the photo folder it looks like this.



 IF any photos show up, it is gray over the photos.

 IF I bring them in from the camera card it is ok, and no longer green thanks to yorkiemom.

in Aug of 2013, both my existing C and E 1 T drives died. We purchased a 'new' C....an ssd drive that only holds programs.
All the photos now live on 'E' drive. All the digital scrapping supplies live on my new 'F' drive.

 However, I have many photos not in LR and not sure how to get them in.
 thanks in advance.
 m


----------



## yorkiemom (Aug 7, 2014)

Well, msbrad is now online and I hope you can help her.


----------



## clee01l (Aug 7, 2014)

I think I see a (?) in the upper right corner of the border around the thumbnail and the folders. Also the drive listed is grayed out not green.   The gray indicator to the left of the Volume name in the Folder panel means that the drive is not found.  I can not see from the screen shot  what the drive letter is.  When you imported images the first time, you gave LR instructions to either use the images already on the HDD or in the case of a camera card to physically copy them to a location on a HDD.   With all of your drive problems, the disk drive letter used for the original image files is not the current drive letter.  In the screen shot there is a folder highlighted. I think it is named 2012-08-28.  Can you open Windows Explorer and find that folder?  Can you tell me what Drive letter Windows has associated with the Volume?  Back in the LR folder panel, can you tell me the name of the volume (with drive Letter) listed just above the highlighted folder?


----------



## msbrad (Aug 7, 2014)

Victoria Bampton said:


> When you see her, tell her we're friendly and we don't bite!  It's usually easier talking direct than trying to figure things out via a third party.



It is wonderful to know y'all don't bit.



clee01l said:


> I think I see a (?) in the upper right corner of the border around the thumbnail and the folders. Also the drive listed is grayed out not green.   The gray indicator to the left of the Volume name in the Folder panel means that the drive is not found.  I can not see from the screen shot  what the drive letter is.  When you imported images the first time, you gave LR instructions to either use the images already on the HDD or in the case of a camera card to physically copy them to a location on a HDD.   With all of your drive problems, the disk drive letter used for the original image files is not the current drive letter.  In the screen shot there is a folder highlighted. I think it is named 2012-08-28.  Can you open Windows Explorer and find that folder?  Can you tell me what Drive letter Windows has associated with the Volume?  Back in the LR folder panel, can you tell me the name of the volume (with drive Letter) listed just above the highlighted folder?



Hi- it's me 'msbrad' and I thank you yorkiemom for so much help yesterday and to continue here on this thread today. [I was watching grandson...no way to type, without toddler assistance].

OK- a bit of history....
Late June 2012 I purchased LR4 and yorkiemom assisted me in getting all my photos 'in' and I was fine....Win 7 64 bit, C-drive=1T [contained program files and all photos]; E-drive-1T[contained all digital scrapbooking supplies, actions, brushes etc] [both drives internal]
I've never used My Pictures for my Photos folder.

>> fast forward...August 2013...My C drive and my E* BOTH* died within 2 wks of one another. I was frantic to copy/paste "everything" on a couple of EHD's to be sure - sure. There was not time to move everything within LR.

We purchased 2 new 1 T  internal drives [named E and F] along with a 256g SSD "C" drive. 
The [new] C drive contains just programs.
The [new] E drive contains photos
The [new] F drive contains all the digital scrapbooking supplies

All programs needed to be rei-installed and I had to start over with ACDSee.
Since then, I've not been able to use LR. The gray images above are what shows up. And I am assuming it is because the photos are no longer 'living' on the C drive.

Yorkiemom gave me a wonderful suggestion the other day....to create a folder and import from the camera card. 
I did [a folder on E ]and it worked or I thought so! However, I didn't know for sure where they went.

It turns out, *from the camera card*, LR is placing them on the C drive
C:/my name> my pictures> 2014





I'm happy they 'arrived' yet I do not wish for them to auto go to the C drive. That image is RAW and not adjusted yet.

As for all the gray ? marks...I 'think" I've figured that out....if I rt click, I can navigate to where those photos live on the 'E' drive and import them in. They are now showing up on an E drive directory. I've only gotten a few folders in.





How do I 'get' LR to gather photos from my camera card and place them into photos on E drive? I guess if I have to use C...I can move them within LR over to E, but that's a pain.

As for the 'green' cast to all photos...that was due to a preset in quick develop. No idea where it came from however after yorkiemom found a way to fix that yesterday, I've been able to proceed without being green.

I know I have a lot to learn about this program and I know I have a lot of reading to do still....

I am much more familiar with CS5 and most all the pse [I've tested product for them and taught them] than I am LR.
It is greatly appreciated that this is a friendly forum.

At present the DL photos from the beach [july 2014] are on both C and E...and C will not survive all my RAW pics. I've not deleted them from C as yet.
Any assistance is appreciated.
m


----------



## Packhorse-4 (Aug 8, 2014)

Welcome msbrad, 

Reading through your post it appears that you and yorkiemom have resolved all but one of your issues - How to import your images directly to your E:/ drive.

Grab a memory card with a new image (or old) and go to the import dialogue box. Scroll down the right column and open the Destination tab (see image below).  On my system you see the Macintosh HD and my Drobo5D (Where I keep my image files).  On your system, you should see all three of your Hard Drives C:, E:, and F:.  

Open your E: drive and you should find the folders with your image files.  From here you can select the folder you would like to set as your default location for image import.  Select the Folder you want on your E: drive and save your preferences by creating a new Import Preset.  You can do a lot more with import presets, but this should be a good place to start.  Down the road you can always change or create a new import preset, like adding additional metadata and your copyright information as you import your images.


----------



## msbrad (Aug 8, 2014)

WHOO-HOO!!!!!!!!! It WORKED!!!!! Thank you so very much! AND I found the place to make sure they do not arrive green!!!!!
m


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 8, 2014)

Great job!


----------

